# $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



## redbug (Aug 26, 2010)

I a looking for new mint condition $20 dollar bills I am willing to pay as much a 19.25 each if they are in mint condition
I will take them in any condition but at a lower price 


This is not a scam... I am trying to retire early an am thinking out side the box


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got a box for you if you will provide me the same service for 100 dollar bills?

Deal? :mrgreen:


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 26, 2010)

I have $10 million in a Nigerian bank account. I will give you half if you help me get it out of the country......


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 26, 2010)

But wouldn't I be losing money? :-s


----------



## redbug (Aug 26, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> But wouldn't I be losing money? :-s


yes but it isn't about you this was MY PLAN so it is all about ME..!!!!!!!
you are still young plenty of time to make up for your losses

:mrgreen:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys crack me up. RedBug, are you the mastermind behind this nation's economy? If not, you should be.


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I have $10 million in a Nigerian bank account. I will give you half if you help me get it out of the country......




You too?
:LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Aug 26, 2010)

redbug, I have a new gadget that detects if bills are counterfeit or not. If you send me all of the twenty's you receive I will check them for free and only send you back the real ones. We wouldn't want some unsavory character trying to pull a fast one on you.


----------



## redbug (Aug 26, 2010)

KMixson said:


> redbug, I have a new gadget that detects if bills are counterfeit or not. If you send me all of the twenty's you receive I will check them for free and only send you back the real ones. We wouldn't want some unsavory character trying to pull a fast one on you.


now here is a guy that is thinking he is not trying to scam me with the bate and switch.. i will keep your offer in mind


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 4, 2010)

96.25% pay back. That's better than playing the slots. :LOL2:


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 6, 2010)

Did Barney Madoff kiss em' first? I just get the feeling you guys would be glad to. :wink:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are a few numbers to throw at you regarding what to do with your $20's when you get them.

If you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock one year ago, it would now
be worth $49.00.

With Enron, you would have had $16.50 left of the original $1000.00.

With WorldCom, you would have had less than $5.00 left.

If you had purchased $1000 of Delta Air Lines stock you would have
$49.00 left.

But, if you purchase me $1,000.00 worth of beer, I Promise to drink
all the beer, then turne in the cans for the aluminum recycling REFUND,
You will then have $214.00 of which I will promptly return to you.

Based on the above, this would be your best current investment.

*It's called the 401-Keg Plan.*


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 8, 2010)

Sheesh, talk about toxic ass-sets.


----------



## Deadmeat (Oct 22, 2010)

That's a better return than my 401K has gotten in the past couple years...Or should I say my 0.401K?


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 22, 2010)

Got change for a $100?


----------



## redbug (Oct 22, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Got change for a $100?


yes i do but what condition is the $100 in??? i may be able to give you 96.76 if they are close to mint condition.
As stated by others this may be your best choice


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll take your deal if you pay me $6.95 shipping and handling fee per every $20 sold.


----------



## redbug (Oct 23, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> I'll take your deal if you pay me $6.95 shipping and handling fee per every $20 sold.


what kind of nut would do that???


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 23, 2010)

redbug said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take your deal if you pay me $6.95 shipping and handling fee per every $20 sold.
> ...



Had to try!!


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 19, 2011)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Here are a few numbers to throw at you regarding what to do with your $20's when you get them.
> 
> If you had purchased $1000.00 of Nortel stock one year ago, it would now
> be worth $49.00.
> ...


I LIKE THE WAY YOU THINK!!!!!!


----------

